#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Упасть в недосказанность

## Юнонг

> *Сунг Сан:*
> — Махапаринирвана Сутра говорит: «Все образования преходящи; это закон появления и исчезновения. Когда появления и исчезновения исчезают, то этот покой и есть благодать». Это означает, что когда в вашем уме нет ни появления, ни исчезновения, то этот ум и есть благодать. Это ум, лишенный всякого мышления. Теперь я спрашиваю вас опять: «Этот карандаш и вы — одно и то же или разное?» 
> 
> — То же самое. 
> 
> — Если вы говорите «то же самое», я ударю вас 30 раз. Если вы скажете «разное», я все равно ударю вас 30 раз. Что вам делать? 
> 
> Ученик не мог ответить и сильно смутился. 
> 
> ...


http://kwanumzen.ru/bib/ash/ash_032.htm

----------

Ади (12.08.2013), Гавриилко (01.08.2014), Татьяна Котова (27.02.2013)

----------


## Huandi

> — Если вы говорите «то же самое», я ударю вас 30 раз. Если вы скажете «разное», я все равно ударю вас 30 раз. Что вам делать?


Ошибка в том, чтобы считать что-либо собой. Поэтому, оба варианты и ошибочны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Я бы ответил - "это карандаш, а я это я".

----------

Татьяна Котова (27.02.2013)

----------


## Спокойный

А будет возникать - возьму этот карандаш, и .... Шутка!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Good

"Сон Са ударил по полу" - ответ уже дан Мастером. Но это не окончательный ответ. :Wink:  У каждого есть возможность во время интервью с Мастером дать правильный ответ, но важнее всего - это состояние ума отвечающего, а не сам ответ.

----------


## Спокойный

Судя по ответу "не знаю", там еще много работы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владов

Сунг Сан:
— Махапаринирвана Сутра говорит: «Все образования преходящи; это закон появления и исчезновения. Когда появления и исчезновения исчезают, то этот покой и есть благодать». Это означает, что когда в вашем уме нет ни появления, ни исчезновения, то этот ум и есть благодать. Это ум, лишенный всякого мышления. Теперь я спрашиваю вас опять: «Этот карандаш и вы — одно и то же или разное?»

- А кто спрашивает?

 :Cool:

----------

Масуми (09.04.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

Юнонг, почему Вы выбрали именно эту часть разговора? Дальше ещё идет речь про Дзэн Патриархов.
Кстати, Сунг Сан говорил, что правильного понимание без практики недостаточно.

----------


## Юнонг

> Юнонг, почему Вы выбрали именно эту часть разговора? Дальше ещё идет речь про Дзэн Патриархов.
> Кстати, Сунг Сан говорил, что правильного понимание без практики недостаточно.


Уже достаточно.
Если идет дальше, то этой самой практики уже нет.

Сунг Сан показывает желающим состояние. Это хороший метод.
Предположим, что Вы поняли, когда он топнул, но что дальше?
Почитать про дзен патриархов? Сесть в дзадзен? В чем практика?

Почему не удовлетворяет та ситуация, которая вокруг Вас?
Она плюс понимание (ну, то, когда топнул, не мыслительное)...

----------


## Huandi

> правильного понимание без практики недостаточно


Практика как раз нужна для правильного понимания. Если есть правильное понимание (джняна), то практика уже завершена, Путь пройден, и т.д.

----------


## Aiker

Как сделать одной ладонью хлопок (поаплодировать)?
Ответа - то нет...
(А вообще, уважаемые участники, предлагаю игру: первый, самый смелый, задаёт каон, а мы отвечаем. И заранее считаем (по игре) первого самого смелого - Мастером Дзен).
Как вы думаете ?

----------


## Huandi

> И заранее считаем (по игре) первого самого смелого - Мастером Дзен


То есть, его сразу забанят?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> Уже достаточно.
> Если идет дальше, то этой самой практики уже нет.
> 
> Сунг Сан показывает желающим состояние. Это хороший метод.
> Предположим, что Вы поняли, когда он топнул, но что дальше?
> Почитать про дзен патриархов? Сесть в дзадзен? В чем практика?
> 
> Почему не удовлетворяет та ситуация, которая вокруг Вас?
> Она плюс понимание (ну, то, когда топнул, не мыслительное)...


Не забывайте, Юнонг, что это высказывание Сеунг Сана было направлено не всем желающим, а практикующим буддистам. Поэтому-то контекст этой беседы абсолютно не тот, который кажется Вам. И выводы эти делают иные, нежели приходят в Вашу голову.

----------

Содпа Т (04.02.2013)

----------


## Huandi

Практикующие буддисты понимают слова как-то иначе, чем обычные люди (с учетом знания человеком основ буддизма, то есть контекста)? Из одних и тех же слов делают другие выводы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexeiy

> Практика как раз нужна для правильного понимания. Если есть правильное понимание (джняна), то практика уже завершена, Путь пройден, и т.д.


Врядли Сунг Сан под этим словом (understanding) имел ввиду "джняну".

----------


## Huandi

> Врядли Сунг Сан под этим словом (understanding) имел ввиду "джняну".


Вы же процитировали текст со словом "понимание", не словом "understanding". Я ответил на прямой смысл фразы, так как никакого другого контекста для нее не приводилось. Возможно, мне как раз не хватает "практики", чтобы догадываться о "другом" смысле?  :Smilie: 

"Правильное понимание" основа восьмеричного пути, а также и его конец (знание 4БИ). Все остальные пункты подчинены ему.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Почему не удовлетворяет та ситуация, которая вокруг Вас?
> Она плюс понимание (ну, то, когда топнул, не мыслительное)...


Если я не могу сохранять постоянную осознанность, то свое понимание к ситуации применить не смогу. Как это сделать без практики я не знаю.

----------


## Huandi

Вы имеете в виду "осознанность" в буддийском контексте, то есть осознавание всех явлений согласно буддийским истинам,  или имеете в виду некую особенную бодрость (как многие)? (я впал в досказанность)

----------


## Ersh

> Практикующие буддисты понимают слова как-то иначе, чем обычные люди (с учетом знания человеком основ буддизма, то есть контекста)? Из одних и тех же слов делают другие выводы?


Уй, какой некрасивый прием! Не все слова, а данные конкретные слова. Когда Вы едете на машине, а Юнонг Вам говорит - впереди радар! Вы притормаживаете А когда некто под елкой читает слова "впереди радар!" то обладая развитой фантазией можно пойти вперед и искать радар весьма долго.

----------


## Huandi

Я и не имел в виду любые слова, речь только про "такие" слова, само собой.

----------


## Ersh

> Я и не имел в виду любые слова, речь только про "такие" слова, само собой.


Тогда Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос только что.

----------


## Юнонг

> Если я не могу сохранять постоянную осознанность, то свое понимание к ситуации применить не смогу. Как это сделать без практики я не знаю.


Если ее не применять, то осознанность, возвращается сама, тем более, что ей неоткуда возвращаться. Простая сосредоточенность.

Но она -  не всегда простая вещь. Тогда  -  то, что выбрано в качестве практики, нет противоречий. Хотя, отбрасывание практики - это и есть возвращение сосредоточенности.

Сосредоточенность - это не усилие, а снятие усилия (не точное слово)

----------


## Ersh

> "Правильное понимание" основа восьмеричного пути, а также и его конец (знание 4БИ). Все остальные пункты подчинены ему


Есть правильное понимание, основанное на опыте дхьяны (правильное сосредоточение), а есть неправильное - дискурсивное понимание, основанное исключительно на информации, полученной из Сутр. Мы это уже обсуждали.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Вы имеете в виду "осознанность" в буддийском контексте, то есть осознавание всех явлений согласно буддийским истинам,  или имеете в виду некую особенную бодрость (как многие)? (я впал в досказанность)


Да, в буддийском контексте, если я правильно понимаю  :Smilie: , в сутрах это называется отслеживанием.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Если ее не применять, то осознанность, возвращается сама, тем более, что ей неоткуда возвращаться. Простая сосредоточенность.
> ...
> Хотя, отбрасывание практики - это и есть возвращение сосредоточенности.


Хм.. Когда я отбрасываю практику, почему то происходит все наоборот  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

На самом деле тут речь идет об очень тонком моменте в практике, когда уже сосредоточенность достаточно развита, и не требует больше усилий, чтобы в ней пребывать, то есть не требуется дополнительных усилий, чтобы к ней возвращаться. Тогда надо просто отпустить эти усилия, которые для практикующего уже вошли в привычку, и просто пребывать в осознавании. Этот этап в дзен сото называется сикантадза.
Но даже для продвинутых практиков рекомендуется не теряить бдительности - он время от времени нарушается, и следует опять возвращаться к дзадзен.
Человеку не проведшему должного времени в дзадзен только кажется, что он пребывает в осознавании - даже мысль об осознавании является потерей сосредоточенности.
Как-то так.

----------


## Huandi

> Тогда Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос только что.


А я себе вопрос не задавал  :Smilie: 



> Есть правильное понимание, основанное на опыте дхьяны (правильное сосредоточение), а есть неправильное - дискурсивное понимание, основанное исключительно на информации, полученной из Сутр. Мы это уже обсуждали.


Опыт правильной дхьяны может основываться только на правильном понимании. И из самой дхьяны понимание не берется. А только улучшается (за счет лучшей работы ума при сосредоточении на нужной теме).  Тут и нечего обсуждать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Да, в буддийском контексте, если я правильно понимаю , в сутрах это называется отслеживанием.


Ну а как Вы отличаете "правильное понимание" от отслеживания? Ведь, если Вы не видите явления, как духкха, анитья, анатма, это и означает, что у Вас нет достаточного правильного понимания? Сосредоточение как раз развивает уже имеющееся понимание, актуализируя его. А просто одна дхьяна вообще не дает освобождения, а лишь приводит к рождению в рупа- и арупа-локах. Одним "пониманием" вполне можно достичь освобождения, хоть и будет тяжело (болезненно). А одной дхьяной - нет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Ну а как Вы отличаете "правильное понимание" от отслеживания? Ведь, если Вы не видите явления, как духкха, анитья, анатма, это и означает, что у Вас нет достаточного правильного понимания?


Да, нет достаточного правильного понимания развитого сосредоточением. Как достичь освобождения без сосредоточения я не знаю.
Я не совсем понимаю в чем Вы нашли противоречие, про дхьяну без понимания я не говорил.

----------


## Huandi

> Я не совсем понимаю в чем Вы нашли противоречие, про дхьяну без понимания я говорил.


Не противоречие, я просто уточняю. Есть такое расхожее мнение, что "понимание" нечто отдельное от дхьяны, как бы два блюда  в двух тарелках. А на деле - одно из них блюдо, а другое тарелка. То есть, одно связано с другим, как предмет (понимание) и инструмент для приготовления (дхьяна).

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Вы же процитировали текст со словом "понимание", не словом "understanding". Я ответил на прямой смысл фразы, так как никакого другого контекста для нее не приводилось. Возможно, мне как раз не хватает "практики", чтобы догадываться о "другом" смысле? 
> 
> "Правильное понимание" основа восьмеричного пути, а также и его конец (знание 4БИ). Все остальные пункты подчинены ему.


Да там не надо было понимать про 4 БИ ничего.
Там же ясно написано - Я говорю вот и держи ум в таком состоянии дальше. Понимаешь в каком состоянии надо держать ум дальше?
Причем тут 4 БИ?
Если кто-то скажет вот и сиди дальше с прямой спиной, понимаешь с какой спиной надо дальше сидеть? То причем тут понимание 4 БИ?

----------


## ullu

> Практикующие буддисты понимают слова как-то иначе, чем обычные люди (с учетом знания человеком основ буддизма, то есть контекста)? Из одних и тех же слов делают другие выводы?


Там слова то не так важны. Если меня огреют сковородой по голове и я потеряю сознание, то я буду знать что значит отсаваться дальше без сознания.
Но сли я напишу кому-то - я огрела тебя сковородой по голове. Оставайся дальше в таком состоянии, то чего этот человек сможет понять? На словах и так все ясно, неясно как это в личное переживание перевести. Поэтому есть метод, в данном случае сковорода ударяющая по моей голове переведет для меня слова "ум в состоянии человека огретого по голове сковородой " в личное переживание. А слова без воздействия не могут этого сделать.
Так что применить их на себя не получится, потому что сказано - придерживайся этого личного переживания, а личного переживания нет, так что и придерживаться нечего.

----------


## Ersh

> А я себе вопрос не задавал


Мне задавали. :Smilie: 




> Опыт правильной дхьяны может основываться только на правильном понимании. И из самой дхьяны понимание не берется. А только улучшается (за счет лучшей работы ума при сосредоточении на нужной теме).  Тут и нечего обсуждать.


Есть один момент, который, Вы вместе с уважаемым Юнонгом не понимаете правильно :Smilie: 
По-Вашему получается, что существует два правильных понимания - до дхъяны и после дхъяны. Обращаю Ваше лучезарное внимание на тот момент, что то, понимание, что до дхъяны - является лишь относительно правильным - о чем и идет речь.
Но для формирования истинно-правильного понимания невозможно ни переставить звенья Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, ни обойти какую-либо из них.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы вместе с уважаемым Юнонгом не понимаете правильно


А мы можем понимать весьма по-разному. Как ни странно  :Smilie:  А можем и одинаково.




> По-Вашему получается, что существует два правильных понимания - до дхъяны и после дхъяны.


У меня так - знание разного качества об одном и том же предмете. Правильное знание в какой-то момент начинает называться дхьяна - вот так. Разные уровни дхьяны, особенно 1-4, это уровни понимания   :Smilie: 




> Там же ясно написано - Я говорю вот и держи ум в таком состоянии дальше. Понимаешь в каком состоянии надо держать ум дальше?
> Причем тут 4 БИ?


А при том, что ум надо держать в состоянии понимания буддийских истин. И не отвлекаться именно от этого знания.




> На словах и так все ясно, неясно как это в личное переживание перевести.


Не отвлекаться от освоенного верного понимания.  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> А при том, что ум надо держать в состоянии понимания буддийских истин. И не отвлекаться именно от этого знания.


Ну и не правильно это . Точнее правильно, но не правильно.
Сказано правильно, а на самом деле сказано не правильно. А к чему сказано не правильно - не понятно.

Тут не надо держать в уме никаких концепций, тогда ум , используя правильный метод и указания учителя постепенно придет к тому, что можно будет назвать " состояние понимания 4 БИ". Только это сразу будет не интеллектуальное понимание.
Поэтому на этом этапе практики мыслей о 4 БИ держать в уме не надо.
Да и на последущих тоже. 



> Не отвлекаться от освоенного верного понимания.


Пока оно не было освоено - оно не освоено.
Через слова оно не осваивается ( хотя в других традициях может осваиваться через аналитическую медитацию ) . А здесь оно осваивается через взаимодействие учителя и ученика, которое включает в себя не только слова, но и звук, эмоции ученика, саму ситуацию...и т.д.
Если всего этого нет, то верное понимание и не будет освобоено. Сковородка нужна, и удар, и что бы я не ожидала, и что бы в этот момент я не отвлеклась, и что бы ....

----------


## Юнонг

В сковородке что-то есть. (энергетика :Smilie: )

----------


## Huandi

> Тут не надо держать в уме никаких концепций, тогда ум , используя правильный метод и указания учителя


"Указания учителя" это и есть "концепции". И никаким другим способом не передаются. Учитель передает текст, текст (звуки и прочее тоже "текст" в широком значении этого понятия) понимается (посредством генерации концепций). Текст может быть передан устно или письменно.  И уже затем человек что-то делает, или не делает.

----------


## ullu

> "Указания учителя" это и есть "концепции". И никаким другим способом не передаются. Учитель передает текст, текст (звуки и прочее тоже "текст" в широком значении этого понятия) понимается (посредством генерации концепций). Текст может быть передан устно или письменно.  И уже затем человек что-то делает, или не делает.


Удар сковородой не концепция.

----------


## Huandi

> Удар сковородой не концепция.


Это "знак", составная часть текста. На основе которого может возникнуть определенная концепция. Но, так как этот знак весьма неоднозначен, расплывчат, неинформативен, то его "понимание" целиком определяется контекстом.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

Это делается СПЕЦИАЛЬНО для того, что бы избежать возникновения концепций.

ps.Ну в самом деле, ну что за детский сад то, спор ни о чем, будто не знаете сами чем отличается концепция от переживания и почему нужен удар сковородой и почему это не концепция...ну я могу такого поедания мозга ожидать вон от Санникова, напирмер...но от вас то.

----------


## Huandi

Ваше мнение основано на ложном переводе - кальпана\викальпа перевели, как "концептуальное". На деле же, в подавляющем большинстве текстов, это - "ложное знание". Избавляются не от концепций, а от ложного знания. Избавившись от концепций можно лишь стать идиотом. Пользы от этого уж точно нет никакой. А удаляя ложное знание, обретают истинное, и становятся буддами.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

Да тут не избавляются от концепций.
Тут же дается указание не о том как жить , а том как выполнять практику.
Ну вот на определенном этапе практики концептуальное мышление захватывает все внимание ( по привычке ). Поэтому неконцептуальное преживание человеку "не видно". 
А что бы увидеть природу явления нужно "увидеть" неконцептуальное переживание.

Поэтому нужно, на некоторое время, поставить ум в такие условия, когда концептуальное мышление выключится, а осознавание останется.
Тогда мышление больше не забирает все внимание и человек видит и другое , то есть переживание. Ну видит не хорошее тут слово, он переживает переживание..наверное ещё хуже звучит.

Ну и потом учитель говорит - вот это переживание, ты теперь его увидел и знаешь что это такое , различай ( узнавай, видь, переживай) теперь его в своем уме. 
Но пока не натренируешься в этом лучше тебе поддреживать состояние ума такое, что бы концептуального мышления было по меньше, иначе оно будет тебя отвлекать.

Но это же этап такой. Ведь концептуальное мышление невозможно прекратить полностью, и не нужно. Ну и потом постепенно человек учится не отвлекаться на него и может уже спокойно и мыслить и переживание не упускать .

Это как с сидением , ведь я не сижу все время, но для того что бы успокоить ум мне надо сесть , первое время особенно. Но это же не значит, что всю оставшуюся жизнь я должна только сидеть.


Ну и вот, если мне скажут - различай в своем уме это переживание, но не дадут возможности его увидеть, то я буду пыжиться пыжиться, а что различать так и не пойму. 
Поэтому нужно что бы кто-то помог мне выключить на некоторое время мышление , громко крикнул рядом, или смутил меня , запутал, а потом стукнул палкой...и т.д. 
А если я только читаю о том как кого-то смутили и запутали и стукнули палкой, то мое то мышление от этого не выключится и я как не могла увидеть чего различать, так и не могу.

----------


## Huandi

"Неконцептуальные переживания" в буддизме бывают пяти видов - зрение, слух и т.д. Зачем же их нужно "переживать", отключаясь от "концептуального"? Разве от этого есть какая-то польза? 

(я уже сказал, все дело в ошибочной трактовке "концептуального")

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

Это ощущения. Есть ещё эмоции и мысли. Их тоже надо переживать неконцептуально.

Хм, я вроде написала какая польза, это этап на пути к узнаванию природы этих явлений. 
Ну этап такой в методе.

----------


## ullu

Ну то есть вот так вот отвечу - как вы узнаете что такое эмоция, если ваше внимание постоянно от переживания эмоции отвлечено на концепции о ней?
Что бы узнать что такое мысль, что такое эмоция, что такое ощущение надо обратить на это внимание. Не на концепции об ощущении, а на само ощущение. А концепции это внимание захватывают полностью себе.
Что бы высвободить внимание и обратить его на эмоции надо на время отключить концепции, тогда можно будет узнать что такое эмоция ( например ) или другое явление и увидеть его природу.

Может быть и в ложной трактовке концептуального дело, я не знаю.
Я не понимаю этой разницы к сожалению.
Для меня концептуальное это "схватывание умом переживания" в какой-то момент и попытка дать ему словестное описаниеи оценку, как только ум схватил переживание он отвлекся от него. Его не интересуют больше такие его качества как пустотность и иллюзорность и непостоянство, он больше этого не наблюдает, его теперь интересуют качества - приятное-неприятное , полезное-бесполезное, хорошее-плохое для меня...ит.д.
И вследствие этого он начинает отвергать или удерживать явление.

----------


## Huandi

> Это ощущения. Есть ещё эмоции и мысли.


Из такого есть только пять чувств и мышление. Больше ничего в буддизме нет. Все прочее - только комбинации этого. Повторю - избавляются не от "концептуального", а от "неверного знания" (кальпана). И достигают не "неконцептуального", а "знания без ошибок" - авикальпа.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Избавляются не от неверного знания, а от неверной реакции на сознаваемое, от рефлексии. Поэтому дхъяны и *характеризуются* в Сутрах не уровнем и качеством знания, а уровнем и качеством сосредоточения и состояния ума.

----------


## ullu

Зато у меня есть мысли, эмоции и ощущения.
Может быть это комбинации чего-то, но здесь это значения не имеет. Можно использовать любое явление.

Что такое концептуальное знание в вашем понимании?

----------


## Huandi

"Неверные реакции" это и есть результат ошибочного знания. Избавиться (совсем) можно только устранив ошибку. Дхьяны характеризуется сосредоточением на предмете концентрации. То есть, это степени проникновения в предмет (знания).

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> .


А как это ты кнопочку спасибо отключил? Я тоже хочу.

----------


## Ersh

> А как это ты кнопочку спасибо отключил? Я тоже хочу.


Перегрузи браузер, это глюк

----------


## Huandi

> Зато у меня есть мысли, эмоции и ощущения.
> Может быть это комбинации чего-то, но здесь это значения не имеет.


Как раз верное различение, что чем является на самом деле, и есть настоящая практика. 




> Что такое концептуальное знание в вашем понимании?


"Концептуальное" в данном контексте это практически "понятийное". Данное нам через понятия. 




> Концепт в философии и лингвистике — содержание понятия, смысловое значение имени (знака). Отличается от самого знака и от его предметного значения (денотата, объёма понятия). Отождествляется с понятием и сигнификатом.

----------


## Ersh

> "Неверные реакции" это и есть результат ошибочного знания. Избавиться (совсем) можно только устранив ошибку. Дхьяны характеризуется сосредоточением на предмете концентрации. То есть, это степени проникновения в предмет (знания).


Вот в том-то и дело, что нечего устранять! Об этом и говорит Сеун Сан!!! Надо не устранять, а избавляться от привычки ума реагировать определенным образом! 
Знание, что ум реагирует неправильно - это где-то первая БИ

----------


## ullu

> Как раз верное различение, что чем является на самом деле, и есть настоящая практика.


Ну у меня другое представление о настоящей практике. Но это не важно.
Важно то.ч тоя имела ввиду любое явление. 
Выберите из тех, что вы считаете существующими и переживайте их напрямую в потоке вашего ума.



> "Концептуальное" в данном контексте это практически "понятийное". Данное нам через понятия.


Написала что о нем и речь, но нет.
Непонятно что значит данное через понятия. Как мне найти его в своем уме ?

----------


## Huandi

> Надо не устранять, а избавляться от привычки ума реагировать определенным образом!


Ум реагирует на что-то, опираясь на некое знание. Если знание правильное, то и реакция правильная (бхутататхата). И наоборот.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Huandi

> Непонятно что значит данное через понятия. Как мне найти его в своем уме ?


Почитайте философскую литературу, может поможет...

----------


## ullu

Ну, я думала вы знаете о чем говорите. Ну ладно.

----------


## Ersh

> Ум реагирует на что-то, опираясь на некое знание. Если знание правильное, то и реакция правильная (бхутататхата). И наоборот.


А не реагирует - не опираясь ни на что))) Это идет от навыка и от отсутствия навыка, а не от знания.

----------


## Huandi

Навык и есть знание.




> Ну, я думала вы знаете о чем говорите.


Ну, я думал, что объяснять значение слова "понятие" не придется  :Smilie: . (всегда можно посмотреть в словаре).  Потом надо будет объяснить значение слова "слово", слова "значение" и т.д.? Мы ведь не на разных языках говорим?

----------


## Ersh

> Навык и есть знание


Не могу с Вами согласиться. Тем более, что отсутствие навыка не подразумевает отсутствия знания.

----------


## Huandi

Мы ведь не про физиологический автоматизм говорим? Тогда, это именно знание - уметь нечто делать, за минусом физ. автоматизмов, это именно знание, как нечто делать.

----------


## Ersh

Совершенно верно, мы говорим об отсутствии ментального автоматизма. Проблема не в том, как что-то делать, а как сделать так, чтобы чего-то не происходило.

----------


## Fritz

> Избавившись от концепций можно лишь стать идиотом. Пользы от этого уж точно нет никакой. А удаляя ложное знание, обретают истинное, и становятся буддами.


Так если нечего и нечем знать из-за отсутствия скандх, то что, будда перестаёт  быть буддой?

----------


## ullu

> Ну, я думал, что объяснять значение слова "понятие" не придется . (всегда можно посмотреть в словаре).  Потом надо будет объяснить значение слова "слово", слова "значение" и т.д.? Мы ведь не на разных языках говорим?


Значение слова понятие не придется, я просто не пойму как может быть знание дано через понятия? 
То есть через объяснение? Тогда да, речь про это знание.
То есть тот самый пресловутый пример с вкусом сахара, мне объясняют вкус сахара , но сахара не дают поесть, такой это способ получения знания?

У меня просто возникли ещё варианты, точнее один, он несколько другой, так я и спросила лучше ,что бы не гнать тут зазря  :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

....знаменитый мастер Дзогчена, который путешествовал из деревни в деревню и давал учения. Его техники были довольно знамениты среди практикующих. Объяснив основные практики, он говорил своим ученикам: "Теперь вы должны найти свой собственный ум. Идите и найдите свой ум и принесите его ко мне." Даже если ученики хотели остаться с ним, он не позволял. Он настаивал на том, чтобы они ушли по меньшей мере на три дня, чтобы найти свой ум. 

Итак, они расходились в разных направлениях; одни шли в горы, а другие к рекам. Многие из его учеников думали, что должны что-то принести, когда вернутся. Один преданный ученик нашел красивые камни возле большой реки, и среди этих камней он нашел один особенно привлекательный белый камень. Он принес его обратно и сказал учителю, что нашел предмет, который отображает его ум. Увидев этот камень мастер Дзогчена схватил ученика за воротник и закричал: "О чем ты говоришь? Ты что, спятил?" Ученик почувствовал страх и смущение, и учитель сказал: "Этот камень - не твой ум; твой ум - это то, что чувствует огорчение." Впервые ученик начал постигать природу ума. Впоследствии он стал известным мастером....
http://spiritual.ru/lib/ukrum.html

----------


## До

> Значение слова понятие не придется, я просто не пойму как может быть знание дано через понятия? 
> То есть через объяснение? Тогда да, речь про это знание.
> То есть тот самый пресловутый пример с вкусом сахара, мне объясняют вкус сахара , но сахара не дают поесть, такой это способ получения знания?


Если вкус сахара нельзя объяснить словами, то это не значит же, что ничего нельзя объяснить словами?

Даже наоборот, ничего полезного голым вкусом сахара не объяснить и не узнать, так что на такое знание можно того.

ps. Я даже больше скажу, вкус сахара, это некоторые рецепторы тела. Какими рецепторами каких органов вы хотите что-то _понять_?

----------


## ullu

> Если вкус сахара нельзя объяснить словами, то это не значит же, что ничего нельзя объяснить словами?


Не значит, но это значит , что в тех случаях когда надо объяснять словами - надо объяснять словами, а когда надо получить переживание - надо получить переживание.
Зачем настаивать на том, что переживание нужно объяснять словами, а не переживать, если объясняется, что этого недостаточно?



> Даже наоборот, ничего полезного голым вкусом сахара не объяснить и не узнать, так что на такое знание можно того.


Ну вы вот тоже загнули. Пример с вкусом сахара демонстрирует то, что личный опыт переживания невозможно получить не получив его.
Причем тут полезность знания вкуса сахара? 
Давайте вместо вкуса сахара возьмем знание пустоты явлений. Его тоже невозможно получить никак, кроме как через переживание. 



> ps. Я даже больше скажу, вкус сахара, это некоторые рецепторы тела. Какими рецепторами каких органов вы хотите что-то _понять_?


Не знаю какими , но если вы скажете мне , что не можете отличить сахар на вкус от соли или перца, то вы соврете.

----------


## Huandi

Еще раз - есть пять чувст и мышление. Всё, что познается мышлением, можно объяснить словами (если уметь ими владеть).




> отсутствии ментального автоматизма


Любая деятельность мышления основана на знании или незнании. Нет никакого "автоматизма" помимо накопленных верных и неверных знаний.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Еще раз - есть пять чувст и мышление. Всё, что познается мышлением, можно объяснить словами (если уметь ими владеть).


Тоже ещё раз. Объяснить можно, познать все аспекты через объяснение словами - нельзя.

Кроме того для того что бы объяснить словами нужно что бы в уме было переживание. Что бы слова было на что накладывать. Иначе человек ничего не поймет.

----------


## Huandi

> познать все аспекты через объяснение словами - нельзя.


Если иметь способности - можно. Если способностей меньше - то надо посидеть и как следует подумать. Чем меньше - тем дольше думать  :Smilie: .




> уме было переживание


Любые "переживания" описываются, как 5 чувств и 6-е мышление.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Если иметь способности - можно.


Каким образом?




> Любые "переживания" описываются, как 5 чувств и 6-е мышление.


Угу, хорошо, опишите мне горький вкус тогда.
Так, что бы я не зная что это такое смогла его опознать потом среди других вкусов.

----------


## Huandi

> Каким образом?


Простым - как понимают любые слова.




> Угу, хорошо, опишите мне вкус черной смородины тогда.


Внимательнее немного можно? Я же сказал - описанию, в принципе, поддается деятельность мышления, которая принципиально лингвистична. А вкус (он относится к 5 чувствам, а не мышлению) описывают по аналогии с другими вкусами.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Внимательнее немного можно? Я же сказал - описанию, в принципе, поддается деятельность мышления, которая принципиально лингвистична. А вкус (он относится к 5 чувствам, а не мышлению) описывают по аналогии с другими вкусами.


Допустим я знаю кислый, сладкий, солёный, вы можете по аналогии с ними мне описать горький?

----------


## Huandi

Еще раз - описанию, в принципе, поддается деятельность МЫШЛЕНИЯ, а не ЧУВСТ. 

Сладкий и горький, человеку не имеющему из опыта, действительно описать сложно. Ну так это и не МЫШЛЕНИЕ, а ЧУВСТВА. 

Не понятно? 

 :Frown:

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Еще раз - описанию, в принципе, поддается деятельность МЫШЛЕНИЯ, а не ЧУВСТ. 
> 
> Сладкий и горький, человеку не имеющему из опыта, действительно описать сложно. Ну так это и не МЫШЛЕНИЕ, а ЧУВСТВА. 
> 
> Не понятно?


Я бы добавил - описанию поддается *только* мышление. Как же объяснить ум лишенный мышления?

----------


## Huandi

> Как же объяснить ум лишенный мышления?


Никак. Ум и мышление это синонимы.




> описанию поддается только мышление


Это не так - чувственное, все-таки, поддается описанию через понятийный аппарат. Но тут связь не прямая, а как-бы через "ссылку". В уме же, мышлении, ничего такого, неописуемого, нет. То есть, есть чувственное, и есть "ссылочное" мышление. Никакого сверх-мышления, и ума без ума нет. Его придумали эзотерики.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Простым - как понимают любые слова.


Слова понимают используя переживания.



> Внимательнее немного можно? Я же сказал - описанию, в принципе, поддается деятельность мышления, которая принципиально лингвистична. А вкус (он относится к 5 чувствам, а не мышлению) описывают по аналогии с другими вкусами.


Так о том и идет речь, что природу явлений невмозожно познать через описание словами. Потому что в уме нет переживаний к которым можно эти слова отнести. Поэтому необходимо ознакомление через переживание.

----------


## Huandi

> Слова понимают используя переживания.


Да - восприятие речи через слух или через зрение (письменный текст).




> Так о том и идет речь, что природу явлений невмозожно познать через описание словами.


У явлений нет никакой природы помимо той, которая дана в сознании. И словами всё прекрасно описывается.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Никак. Ум и мышление это синонимы.


Об этом "никак" и идет речь. Если мышление отсутствует то что?




> *Сунг Сан:*
> — Махапаринирвана Сутра говорит: «Все образования преходящи; это закон появления и исчезновения. Когда появления и исчезновения исчезают, то этот покой и есть благодать». Это означает, что когда в вашем уме нет ни появления, ни исчезновения, то этот ум и есть благодать. Это ум, лишенный всякого мышления. Теперь я спрашиваю вас опять: «Этот карандаш и вы — одно и то же или разное?»





> Это не так - чувственное, все-таки, поддается описанию через понятийный аппарат. Но тут связь не прямая, а как-бы через "ссылку".


То есть, вы уже готовы объяснить мне горький вкус?

----------


## Huandi

> Если мышление отсутствует то что?


То ничего.




> То есть, вы уже готовы объяснить мне горький вкус?


Еще раз (последний) - есть познание через пять чувств и через мышление. Для пяти чувств пример с сахаром пригоден. Для мышления - нет, не пригоден. Горькое вполне можно описать, и будет вполне узнаваемо. Но кто ни разу не пробовал, действительно не получит "опыта горького" из описания. Но это справедливо только для пяти чувств. 

Для того, что дается мышлением, как следует подумав и поняв описание, человек как раз может получить "непосредственный опыт", никуда специально не ходя, и ничего другого, кроме собственно понимания, для этого не делая.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Еще раз (последний) - есть познание через пять чувств и через мышление. Для пяти чувств пример с сахаром пригоден. Для мышления - нет, не пригоден. Горькое вполне можно описать, и будет вполне узнаваемо. Но кто ни разу не пробовал, действительно не получит "опыта горького" из описания. Но это справедливо только для пяти чувств. 
> 
> Для того, что дается мышлением, как следует подумав и поняв описание, человек как раз может получить "непосредственный опыт", никуда специально не ходя, и ничего другого, кроме собственно понимания, для этого не делая.


По моему, тут вам прямо указывают на ту вещь, которую нельзя познать ни с помощью мышления, ни с помощью пяти чувств. Поэтому "описания" дзэн-мастеров так мало похожи на обычные описания  :Wink:

----------


## Huandi

> на ту вещь, которую нельзя познать ни с помощью мышления, ни с помощью пяти чувств.


Никаких других источников знания в буддизме не существует. Есть, правда, прямое знание мышлением, без опосредования умозаключением - йогическое. Но это тоже мышление (манас), но истинное (авикальпа) и его результат вполне вербализуем (иначе бы Будда не смог бы изложить Учение). Осовбождение это прямое познание Четырых Благородных Истин, которые очень хорошо изложены в текстах.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Никаких других источников знания в буддизме не существует. Есть, правда, прямое знание мышлением, без опосредования умозаключением - йогическое. Но это тоже мышление (манас), но истинное (авикальпа) и его результат вполне вербализуем (иначе бы Будда не смог бы изложить Учение). Осовбождение это прямое познание Четырых Благородных Истин, которые очень хорошо изложены в текстах.


Это совсем не так. Как раз в Сутрах Будда специально говорит, что знание (если уж пользоваться Вашим термином), дающегося через Просветление - невозможно описать никаким образом. А уж в Дзен-то это встречается на каждом шагу. Вспомним даосское - "знание, которое можно высказать словами - не есть истинное знание".

----------


## Huandi

Так то знание, которое ПОСЛЕ просветления. У Будды же всезнание. Мы разве его обсуждаем? Да и он сам прекрасно все описал, иначе никакого буддизма бы не возникло. Если что-то нельзя описать - оно и не нужно.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Так то знание, которое ПОСЛЕ просветления. У Будды же всезнание. Мы разве его обсуждаем? Да и он сам прекрасно все описал, иначе никакого буддизма бы не возникло. Если что-то нельзя описать - оно и не нужно.


То есть, просветление, которое нельзя описать (со слов Будды), не нужно  :Smilie:  Я бы сделал другой вывод - если что-то нельзя описать, его не нужно описывать.

----------


## Ersh

> Так то знание, которое ПОСЛЕ просветления. У Будды же всезнание. Мы разве его обсуждаем? Да и он сам прекрасно все описал, иначе никакого буддизма бы не возникло. Если что-то нельзя описать - оно и не нужно.


Тут я с Вами согласен, поэтому никакого "впадания в недосказанность" в описании метода быть не может, недосказанность возникает в голове у тех, кто с высоты своего опыта (вернее отсутствия оного), не понимает о чем идет речь.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Huandi

Будда в совершенстве изложил Учение. И полное понимание изложенных им истин тождественно пробуждению. Все просто и ясно.

Что именно там сказано в сутрах про "неописуемость" можно отдельно поразбирать - там возможна не одна трактовка.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Будда в совершенстве изложил Учение. И полное понимание изложенных им истин тождественно пробуждению. Все просто и ясно.
> 
> Что именно там сказано в сутрах про "неописуемость" можно отдельно поразбирать - там возможна не одна трактовка.


см. предыдущий пост.

----------


## Huandi

> недосказанность возникает в голове у тех, кто с высоты своего опыта (вернее отсутствия оного), не понимает о чем идет речь.


Я бы к таким отнес 99.9% участников форума. Так что...

----------


## Ersh

> Я бы к таким отнес 99.9% участников форума. Так что...


Не знаю, у меня нет статистики. Но если мы берем конкретно случай беседы Сеунг Сана, то он-то обращается к уже опытным практикам, у которых йогического опыта достаточно.

----------


## Huandi

> то он-то обращается к уже опытным практикам, у которых йогического опыта достаточно.


Так называемого "йогического опыта" было достаточно и у дурней-йогов, которые жили во времена Будды, и не последовали за ним. Этот опыт, сам по себе, не дает ничего в плане освобождения.

----------


## Ersh

> Так называемого "йогического опыта" было достаточно и у дурней-йогов, которые жили во времена Будды, и не последовали за ним. Этот опыт, сам по себе, не дает ничего в плане освобождения.


Мы говорим об опыте, полученном на основании практики Учения Будды, при чем здесь дурни-йоги?

----------


## Huandi

Не может быть "опытных практиков учения Будды", которые не имею правильного понимания.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Не может быть "опытных практиков учения Будды", которые не имею правильного понимания.


Правильного понимания чего?

----------


## Huandi

Учения Будды. Елси они его не понимают, то что тогда они практиковали, и в чем стали опытными?

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Учения Будды. Елси они его не понимают, то что тогда они "практикуют"?


Опять все в кучу. Если нет правильного понимания - то нет и правильнй практики- если нет правильной практики - то нет и правильного понимания. Однако люди достигали Освобождения от Страданий и не изучая весь корпус Сутр, как Вы это объясните?

----------


## Huandi

У меня как раз не "в кучу", а правильно. Правильное понимание дается через текст, через изучение. Для этого не обязательно "изучить весь корпус Сутр", может хватить и одной маленькой. Если человек имеет способности. И любая "практика" может лишь довести имеющееся понимание до нужной степени актуализации, конкретизировать в жизнь, а не дать это самое понимание. Есть примеры, когда люди обретали освобождение практически сразу же после прослушивания текста Будды. И нет примеров, когда кто-то его обретал, кроме самого Будды (да и то...), уже не имея верного воззрения.

----------


## Ersh

> У меня как раз не "в кучу", а правильно. Правильное понимание дается через текст, через изучение. Для этого не обязательно изучаить "весь корпус Сутр", может хватить и одной маленькой. И любая "практика" может лишь довести имеющееся понимание до нужной степени актуализации, конкретизировать в жизнь, а не дать это самое понимание.


Я не понял, в чем противоречие? Неужели Вы утверждаете, что опытные практики не читали даже маленькой Сутры? В корейском дзен-буддизме изучение Сутр входит в практику.

----------


## Huandi

Я вот это обсуждал:



> Но если мы берем конкретно случай беседы Сеунг Сана, то он-то обращается к уже опытным практикам, у которых йогического опыта достаточно.


Какого у них достаточно "йогического опыта", если у них нет верного понимания? Не знают даже про ложность предикации к "я"?  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Я вот это обсуждал:
> 
> 
> Какого у них достаточно "йогического опыта", если у них нет верного понимания? Не знают даже про ложность предикации к "я"?


Ха. Вот об этом-то и речь. Неужели Вы думаете, что знание о ложности пре.. ну в общем этого самого, и реальное отсутствие этого самого тождественны? Можно прочесть тысячу раз об этом, и десять тысяч раз заявить об этом на каждом углу, и все равно иметь эту самую "предикацию".
Люди, же практикующие Дхарму Будды, имеют надежду эту предикацию разорвать на соответствующем уровне дхъяны.

----------


## ullu

> Да - восприятие речи через слух или через зрение (письменный текст).


Нет, я не это переживание имею ввиду. Я уже писала какое.



> У явлений нет никакой природы помимо той, которая дана в сознании. И словами всё прекрасно описывается.


Опишите мне её так , что бы я её узнала?

----------


## Huandi

> Неужели Вы думаете, что знание о ложности пре.. ну в общем этого самого, и реальное отсутствие этого самого тождественны?


Без знания, полученного из текста, невозможно получить и "прямое" знание - вот о чем речь. Сеунг Сан как раз и пытается объяснить, доступным способом, то, что ученик не понял из сутр. И откуда у Вас взялось, что он  объясняет это "опытным практикам буддийской йоги" - совершенно не ясно.

----------


## Huandi

> Нет, я не это переживание имею ввиду. Я уже писала какое.


Термин "переживание" мне вообще ни о чем не говорит. 

Человеческий опыт состоит из потока информации\знания. Этот поток можно аналитически разделить на чувственное, и умственное. Вот в таких категориях я могу обсуждать буддийское учение.




> Опишите мне её так , что бы я её узнала?


Кого "её"? Природы, которой нет? Уллу, где внимательность?  :Smilie:  Та природа, которая "дана в сознании" она то, что и есть непосредственно в опыте, ничего описывать не надо.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Huandi

"Природа" синего - синее. "Природа" слышимого - слышимое. Ничего "узнавать" тут не надо. Я же не про ригпу говорил.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Без знания, полученного из текста, невозможно получить и "прямое" знание - вот о чем речь.


Почему невозможно? 
Если я возьму чашку и разобью её, то вы тут же узнаете, что чашка может разбиться. Для этого мне не нужно будет говорить об этом.
Если вы выйдете на улицу и попадете под дождь то тут же узнаете, что под дождем ваша одежда промокает. Для этого не надо говорить об этом.

----------


## Ersh

> Без знания, полученного из текста, невозможно получить и "прямое" знание - вот о чем речь. Сеунг Сан как раз и пытается объяснить, доступным способом, то, что ученик не понял из сутр.


Возможно и не непосредственно из текста, возможно из наставлений Учителя.




> И откуда у Вас взялось, что он  объясняет это "опытным практикам буддийской йоги" - совершенно не ясно.





> Ученик не мог ответить и сильно смутился.


Это был его ученик, а не абы кто из соседнего кафе.

----------


## ullu

> "Природа" синего - синее. "Природа" слышимого - слышимое. Ничего "узнавать" тут не надо. Я же не про ригпу говорил.


Я не знаю что такое синее.
Пока я не увижу синее я не смогу этого узнать.
Вот о чем речь.

----------


## Ersh

Необходимо постоянное соотнесение своего опыта с Учением. Адекватность личного опыта и его правильная интерпретация поверяется у Учителя Тут нечего обсуждать даже.

----------


## Huandi

> Если я возьму чашку и разобью её, то вы тут же узнаете, что чашка может разбиться. Для этого мне не нужно будет говорить об этом.
> Если вы выйдете на улицу и попадете под дождь то тут же узнаете, что под дождем ваша одежда промокает. Для этого не надо говорить об этом.


Если я не знаю, что такое "разбитая чашка", то хоть сколько бейте, мне это не даст знания "разбитая чашка". Если брать пример с Дхармой, то "разбитая чашка" (трилакшана явлений - страдание, невечность, неличностность) всегда дана нам в опыте, но мы ее не видим, игнорируем. Это и называется неведением. Чтобы начать "видеть", требуется изучение. "Опыт" не требуется, он есть. Требуется знание.




> Пока я не увижу синее я не смогу этого узнать.


Ну, мы вроде уже сошлись во мнениях?

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Huandi

> Возможно и не непосредственно из текста, возможно из наставлений Учителя.


Это тоже текст.



> Это был его ученик, а не абы кто из соседнего кафе.


А все его ученики заведомо были "опытными практиками буддийской йоги", да?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Это тоже текст.


Иногда тоже текст, иногда удар палкой :Smilie: 




> А все его ученики заведомо были "опытными практиками буддийской йоги", да?


Конечно, для того, чтобы стать личным учеником Буддийского Мастера, нужно уже иметь определенный опыт практики.

----------


## Huandi

> Необходимо постоянное соотнесение своего опыта с Учением. Адекватность личного опыта и его правильная интерпретация поверяется у Учителя Тут нечего обсуждать даже.


Вот эта прерогатива некоего "опыта", и погоня за ним, и есть нечто очень странное. 

Мне понятно, когда говорят о разнице между только умозаключительном понимании, скажем, истины о страдании, и непосредственном соотнесении всех явлений с ней, то есть прямом знании. Куда тут приткнуть "проверку у учителя" я ума ни приложу  :Smilie: .

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Без знания, полученного из текста, невозможно получить и "прямое" знание - вот о чем речь.


К счастью, учение в Дзэн передается без посредства писаний и знаков. С помощью недосказанности тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Иногда тоже текст, иногда удар палкой


Вот как только кто-нибудь позреет от ударов палкой, вообще не изучив ни одного текста (не услышав наставлений), вот так сразу.  :Smilie: 




> Конечно, для того, чтобы стать личным учеником Буддийского Мастера, нужно уже иметь определенный опыт практики.


Фантазии?

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Вот эта прерогатива некоего "опыта", и погоня за ним, и есть нечто очень странное.


Вы отрицаете личный опыт? 




> Мне понятно, когда говорят о разнице между только умозаключительном понимании, скажем, истины о страдании, и непосредственном соотнесении всех явлений с ней, то есть прямом знании. Куда тут приткнуть "проверку у учителя" я ума ни приложу


Есть личный опыт, а есть его интерпретации.
Вот мне уже давно интересно - будь у Вас возможность учиться у такого мастера, как Сеунг Сан - Вы бы ей воспользовались?

----------


## Huandi

> К счастью, учение в Дзэн передается без посредства писаний и знаков.


Это миф. На деле, всегда имеет место текст  :Smilie: .




> Вы отрицаете личный опыт?


Некий "опыт", который есть помимо знания, я отрицаю просто как факт  :Smilie: .




> Вот мне уже давно интересно - будь у Вас возможность учиться у такого мастера, как Сеунг Сан - Вы бы ей воспользовались?


Чтобы учиться, надо знать, чему человек может научить, оценить его. И требуется, что предмет изучения был интересн. Какой "такой" мастер "Сеунг Сан" я не знаю, чему учил - тоже, поэтому ответить на вопрос не могу.  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Некий "опыт", который есть помимо знания, я отрицаю просто как факт


Ну, это характерно для человека, увлекающегося теоретическими построениями.




> Чтобы учиться, надо знать, чему человек может научить, оценить его. И требуется, что предмет изучения был интересн. Какой "такой" мастер "Сеунг Сан" я не знаю, чему учил - тоже, поэтому ответить на вопрос не могу


Что и требовалось доказать. Сколько ни утверждай "отсутствие предикации к я" - все равно эта предикация является направляющей.

----------


## Huandi

Ну, раз Вы уже убедили себя в том, что я не прав (это ведь и было целью?), то беседовать дальше вроде и смысла нет?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> Ну, раз Вы уже убедили себя в том, что я не прав (это ведь и было целью?), то беседовать дальше вроде и смысла нет?


Да в общем я не совсем понимал, с каким мессаджем Вы появились в этой теме. Сейчас более-менее понятно.
Не могу сказать, что Вы абсолютно неправы. Но сколько не говори "халва" -  во рту слаще не станет, так ведь? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Huandi

"Мессадж" у меня один - знание и изучение первично, а всякая "личная йога" - вторична, и "работает" только на базе ясного понимания Дхармы.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> "Мессадж" у меня один - знание и изучение первично, а всякая "личная йога" - вторична, и "работает" только на базе ясного понимания Дхармы.


...Хорошо бы это уважаемый Юнонг понимал.

А я говорю, что в Буддийской Дхарме нет разделения на первое-второе, развитие правильного понимания и правильного сосредоточения идут одновременно и неразрывно, об этом еще Бодхидхарма писал.

----------


## Huandi

А не путает ли уважаемый Ерш с одновременным развитием випашьяны и самадхи? Випашьяна это совсем не изучение Дхармы. А как раз ее "практика".

----------


## Ersh

> А не путает ли уважаемый Ерш с одновременным развитием випашьяны и самадхи? Випашьяна это совсем не изучение Дхармы. А как раз ее "практика".


Разве Бодхидхарма об этом писал? Он писал о единстве метода и принципа.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Это миф. На деле, всегда имеет место текст .


Вы плохо знакомы с предметом. 
Будда — это соломенные сандалии  История о том, как человек получил "наставления" совсем ничего не поняв из того, что ему говорили  :Smilie: 




> Вот как только кто-нибудь позреет от ударов палкой, вообще не изучив ни одного текста (не услышав наставлений), вот так сразу.


Уже так много наставлений вокруг. И Буддой все подробно было изложено. Почему вы так и не прозрели, Хуанди?  :Wink:

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Huandi



> Ошибка в том, чтобы считать что-либо собой. Поэтому, оба варианты и ошибочны.


Как можно на коаны отвечать правильны они или нет?! Они же специально даются чтобы человек вывалился за пределы мышления, а вы подвергаете их анализу. Какая глупость!




> В уме же, мышлении, ничего такого, неописуемого, нет. То есть, есть чувственное, и есть "ссылочное" мышление. Никакого сверх-мышления, и ума без ума нет. Его придумали эзотерики.


Какая глупость!



> У явлений нет никакой природы помимо той, которая дана в сознании. И словами всё прекрасно описывается.


Какая глупость!



> Никаких других источников знания в буддизме не существует. Есть, правда, прямое знание мышлением, без опосредования умозаключением - йогическое. Но это тоже мышление (манас), но истинное (авикальпа) и его результат вполне вербализуем (иначе бы Будда не смог бы изложить Учение). Осовбождение это прямое познание Четырых Благородных Истин, которые очень хорошо изложены в текстах.


Какая глупость!



> Будда в совершенстве изложил Учение. И полное понимание изложенных им истин тождественно пробуждению. Все просто и ясно.


Понимание умом изложенных истин тождественно пробуждению?!!
И этот человек организовал буддийский форум и ведет его??!!
Huandi, Вы убили меня.

----------


## Huandi

> Разве Бодхидхарма об этом писал? Он писал о единстве метода и принципа.


Чтобы нам не фантазировать, надо взять конкретное место конкретного текста и посмотреть что там (надеюсь, там все-таки слова, а не удары палкой). Желательно, в разных переводах. 





> Будда — это соломенные сандалии История о том, как человек получил "наставления" совсем ничего не поняв из того, что ему говорили


В той истории рассказывается о том, как человек не мог понять текст, потом ему дали другой текст, размышляя над которым он понял нужный смысл. Суть то проблемы там изначально в чем? В неспособности (в затруднении) понять текст.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Huandi

> Huandi, Вы убили меня.


Какая глупость!

 :Big Grin:

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> В той истории рассказывается о том, как человек не мог понять текст, потом ему дали другой текст, размышляя над которым он понял нужный смысл.


То есть, размышляя над неправильно расслышанным текстом он понял правильный смысл?

----------


## Huandi

> То есть, размышляя над неправильно расслышанным текстом он понял правильный смысл?


Я думаю, он понял смысл тех наставлений, которые не мог понять до этого. И все эти годы он продолжал их ежедневно слушать (как и положено монаху). А коан ему в чем-то смог помочь. Механизм этой помощи не знаю, но уверен, что смысл не в коане, а он лишь инструмент для понимания основных текстов.

----------


## Huandi

У меня встречный вопрос про историю Сон-Ду. Где там "практика", не связанная с текстом и размышлением над текстом?

----------


## Ho Shim

> У меня встречный вопрос про историю Сон-Ду. Где там "практика", не связанная с текстом и размышлением над текстом?


"...Поэтому он занимался только рабочим Дзэн на кухне и монастырских полях ... В течение следующих трех лет Сон-Ду ломал голову над этим великим вопросом, занимаясь своим рабочим Дзэн. Он ни разу не попросил Мастера объяснить ему; просто все время держал этот вопрос в уме. Наконец, однажды, спустя три года, он тащил большую вязанку дров, поднимаясь на холм к монастырю. Споткнувшись о камень, он потерял равновесие, дрова рассыпались, а его соломенные сандалии подлетели на воздух. Упав на землю, они порвались, а Сон-Ду достиг просветвления. "

----------


## Huandi

Ну и где там "внесловесная практика"? "Рабочий дзэн" это ведь просто работа (на поле, или еще где-нибудь). То есть, просто работал, ничего специального не делал.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну и где там "внесловесная практика"? "Рабочий дзэн" это ведь просто работа (на поле, или еще где-нибудь).


Просто работа и была его практика. Просто работа, без слов и сутр.

----------


## Huandi

> Просто работа и была его практика. Просто работа, без слов и сутр.


 :Confused: 

Не вижу там ничего такого - что он якобы прозрел от "просто работы" (а не от текста и размышления над текстом).

----------


## Ho Shim

> Не вижу там ничего такого - что он якобы прозрел от "просто работы" (а не от текста и размышления над текстом).





> Мастер посмотрел на него и сказал: «О? Ну, так что же такое Будда?» Сон-Ду снял одну из соломенных сандалий и ударил ей Мастера по голове.
> Мастер сказал: «Это правда?»
> Сон-Ду сказал: «Мои сандалии совсем порвались!»


И заметьте, мастер ничего не говорил ему про сандалии.

----------


## Huandi

> И заметьте, мастер ничего не говорил ему про сандалии.


Ясно ведь, что "сандалии порвались" это метафора. Означает прорыв ума к верному знанию.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Если я не знаю, что такое "разбитая чашка", то хоть сколько бейте, мне это не даст знания "разбитая чашка".


Как это не узнаете? Вы увидите разбитую чашку, вы не можете сказать, что не знаете, что это такое, это будет не правда. 
Вы можете описать то, что видите, знаете, что туда нельзя наливать воду и так далее... Единственное чего вы не знаете это наименования явления.
Но знать что это такое, и знать как это называется это разные вещи.



> Если брать пример с Дхармой, то "разбитая чашка" (трилакшана явлений - страдание, невечность, неличностность) всегда дана нам в опыте, но мы ее не видим, игнорируем. Это и называется неведением. Чтобы начать "видеть", требуется изучение. "Опыт" не требуется, он есть. Требуется знание.


Вот о том, что мы игнорируем я и писала в самом начале.
Требуется не опыт, а внимание к этому опыту. Что толку от опыта, который не осознается? 
А если опыт осознается, то какое ещё изучение нужно? 



> Ну, мы вроде уже сошлись во мнениях?


Ну я с самого начала это говорила. Вы против были, я не знаю сошлись или нет?

----------


## ullu

> Понимание умом изложенных истин тождественно пробуждению?!!
> И этот человек организовал буддийский форум и ведет его??!!
> Huandi, Вы убили меня.


А чего убили то, он прав ведь.

----------


## Huandi

> Как это не узнаете?


Если я не щнаю что такое "разбитая" и что такое "чашка", то  у меня не будет представления "разбитая чашка". 




> Вот о том, что мы игнорируем я и писала в самом начале.


У Вас (или у Ерша, я уже не помню) было вот что - чтобы  понять, что  такое "разбитая чашка", надо увидеть, как разбивают чашку. А у меня - "разбитая чашка" (сансара) всегда есть, но мы не знаем про чашку и разбитость, не "узнаем" их. То есть, в одном случае нужно обрести опыт, а в другом опыт всегда есть, но не хватает знания (узнавания).

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Huandi

Такой пример:

Во рту всегда сладко, но нет знания, что это сахар, и каковы его последствия. В результате, неверные действия и страдания - продолжаем все время держать сахар во рту и гниют зубы.

----------


## ullu

> Не вижу там ничего такого - что он якобы прозрел от "просто работы" (а не от текста и размышления над текстом).


Он прозрел не от размышления над текстом, а от удерживания ума в состоянии вопроса, а это не одно и тоже.

Ну вообще если надо практик без размышлений то в общем то тантра без размышлений она, и дзогченовские семдзины тоже не размышление над текстом, и вот янтра-йога есть.и и йога сна тоже не размышление над текстом никакое. Да и Гуру-йога тоже не размышление над текстом.
Да и в общем практика внимательности тоже не размышление. Следишь за дыханием и не размышляешь ни о чем.

----------


## ullu

> Вот как только кто-нибудь позреет от ударов палкой, вообще не изучив ни одного текста (не услышав наставлений), вот так сразу.


Будда вроде так прозрел? Без наставлений, опираясь на собственный йогический опыт. Нет?

----------


## Huandi

> Он прозрел не от размышления над текстом, а от удерживания ума в состоянии вопроса, а это не одно и тоже.


Я не думаю, что он прозрел именно от удерживания вопроса. А считаю это лишь средством, которое помогло. И если бы у него не было изучения других текстов, пусть и без ясного понимания, то не было бы и никакого прозрения.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Huandi

> Будда вроде так прозрел? Без наставлений, опираясь на собственный йогический опыт. Нет?


Будда на то и Будда. Именно это и отличает Будд - они сами открывают Учение.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Если я не щнаю что такое "разбитая" и что такое "чашка", то  у меня не будет представления "разбитая чашка".


Нет, у вас не будет не представления, а знания о том как это называется. Это разные вещи.



> У Вас (или у Ерша, я уже не помню) было вот что - чтобы  понять, что  такое "разбитая чашка", надо увидеть, как разбивают чашку. А у меня - "разбитая чашка" (сансара) всегда есть, но мы не знаем про чашку и разбитость, не "узнаем" их. То есть, в одном случае нужно обрести опыт, а в другом опыт всегда есть, но не хватает знания (узнавания).


Так о том и речь, о том, что опыт надо осознать, увидеть, узнать. 
Но это же не обязательно делать посредством изучения текстов.

Вот ходит человек бестолковый, твердит о том, что все пустота, ничего нет. 
Подходит учитель и дает ему дубиной по чайнику. И он чешет голову и думает...чорт...не так уж ничего и нету то...

----------


## Huandi

> Нет, у вас не будет не представления, а знания о том как это называется. Это разные вещи.


Именно, что у меня не будет такого представления. "Картинка" то будет, но не будет нужного представления, а значит не будут возможны и соответствующие выводы и действия. То есть, будет "не в коня корм". 




> Так о том и речь, о том, что опыт надо осознать, увидеть, узнать. 
> Но это же не обязательно делать посредством изучения текстов.


"Видеть" имеется - картинка с разбитой чашкой есть, сахар во рту есть. Нету знания, что это такое, и как с этим поступать (чтобы не страдать). А знание это дается именно изучением. Просто так, опытно его открыть, что-то там "пережив" - невозможно (ну, разве что, Буддам)

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Ну во-первых опытный медитатор, работая в поле, находится в состоянии осознавания. Если он следует Учению, он осознает реакции своего ума на эту работу. Это и называется в дзен "просто работать в поле".
Таким образом, он, естественно, следует наставлениям Сатипаттхана-сутры, но никакого текста этой сутры в голове не держит.

----------


## Huandi

Что-то я не увидел из той истории, чтобы Сон-Ду, не сумевший даже усидеть в дзадзен, был бы "опытным медитатором"  :Smilie: .

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Huandi

> Таким образом, он, естественно, следует наставлениям Сатипаттхана-сутры, но никакого текста этой сутры в голове не держит.


Если просто что-то "осознавать", а не распознавать явления в соответствие с буддийскими истинами, то это не будет буддийской випашьяной, и верного плода не даст. А будет просто самокопание, успокоение ума, и т.п. Тоже для чего-то полезно, но к буддизму отношения не имеет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Я не думаю, что он прозрел именно от удерживания вопроса. А считаю это лишь средством, которое помогло. И если бы у него не было изучения других текстов, пусть и без ясного понимания, то не было бы и никакого прозрения.


Я не могу точно сказать было бы или нет. Да и нет необходимости в этом вроде, ведь возможность изучать есть и она очень полезна и просто глупо отказываться от нее что бы проверить можно или нет.
Я вообще имела ввиду как раз, что это был метод, способ получить собственные переживания того, что объяснялось или должно объяснится.
Как Будда применил подобный метод в случае с женщиной, которая хотела вернуть своего умершего ребенка. Он заставил её саму увидеть то, что смерти невозможно избежать и благодаря тому, что она сама увидела это - она поняла его последующие объяснения и не сомневалась, потому что она сама это увидела.

Но я так же имела ввиду, что без этого, без того что бы перевести изученое в личный опыт изучение будет бесполезно.

----------


## Ersh

> Если просто что-то "осознавать", а не распознавать явления в соответствие с буддийскими истинами, то это не будет буддийской випашьяной, и верного плода не даст. А будет просто самокопание, успокоение ума, и т.п. Тоже для чего-то полезно, но к буддизму отношения не имеет.


Прочитайте наставления по Випашьяне - как надо распознавать явления в соответствии с буддийскими истинами. Там нет ничего такого шибко "буддийского", что надо держать еще в уме.

----------


## Huandi

> Как Будда применил подобный метод в случае с женщиной, которая хотела вернуть своего умершего ребенка. Он заставил её саму увидеть то, что смерти невозможно избежать и благодаря тому, что она сама увидела это - она поняла его последующие объяснения и не сомневалась, потому что она сама это увидела.


Женщина то обрела в результате не "переживания", а как раз знание. Да, на собствнном опыте, но именно знание. Другим, для этого знания, так убеждаться не пришлось - они это могли понять и опосредовано. 




> Но я так же имела ввиду, что без этого, без того что бы перевести изученое в личный опыт изучение будет бесполезно.


А я говорил, что все "практики" это лишь этот самый "перевод". И без изучения будет нечего переводить в личный опыт  :Smilie: .

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Именно, что у меня не будет такого представления. "Картинка" то будет, но не будет нужного представления, а значит не будут возможны и соответствующие выводы и действия. То есть, будет "не в коня корм".


Почему не будет? Разьве вы уже не видите, что туда нельзя налить воду?



> "Видеть" имеется - картинка с разбитой чашкой есть, сахар во рту есть. Нету знания, что это такое, и как с этим поступать (чтобы не страдать). А знание это дается именно изучением. Просто так, опытно его открыть, что-то там "пережив" - невозможно (ну, разве что, Буддам)


Это знание тоже можно получить, через опыт. Просто на это может не хватить жизни, если недостаточно способностей.
Ведь дети например учатся сами тоже. Покажите мне ребенка который не приклеивался языком к железным предметам на морозе. 
Все вроде вывод сделали? Некоторые правда не с первого раза...ну тоже ничего.
Конечно понять причины страданий и путь освобождения не так просто, но теоретически возможно. Практически да, через собственный опыт без обучения удается только Буддам.

Но вот если есть учитель, который знает что и когда и как надо показать, то 
может быть можно обойтись и без изучения?
Ну и практически вроде такого тоже не практикуется. Обычно же учитель дает наставления, потмоу что конечно лучше знать что понять и к чему это понимание приложить вообще.

----------


## Ersh

Трудно объяснить человеку то, чего он не испытывал на практике...

----------


## Huandi

> Прочитайте наставления по Випашьяне - как надо распознавать явления в соответствии с буддийскими истинами. Там нет ничего такого шибко "буддийского", что надо держать еще в уме.


Если в неких наставлениях вдруг нет ни слова (не знаю даже, есть ли такие) про осознавание именно в соответствие с буддийскими истинами, то значит в этих наставлениях что-то не так. Лайт-буддизм сейчас в моде.

----------


## Huandi

> Почему не будет? Разьве вы уже не видите, что туда нельзя налить воду?


Если я не знал, что это чашка, то я и не знал, что туда можно налить воду (не думал про это).




> Ведь дети например учатся сами тоже. Покажите мне ребенка который не приклеивался языком к железным предметам на морозе.


Несколько сотен махакальп, и может удасться самостоятльно октрыть то, что можно получить изучением Дхармы. В принципиальной возможности я не отказываю  :Smilie: .

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Женщина то обрела в результате не "переживания", а как раз знание. Да, на собствнном опыте, но именно знание. Другим, для этого знания, так убеждаться не пришлось - они это могли понять и опосредовано.


М, ну я просто разделяю так. Знания полученые посредством чтения и слушания я называю знания, а знания полученые посредством личного опыта - переживания.
Ну что бы не путать просто.

Ну вот некоторые вещи можно понять опосредовано, а некоторые нет или может быть очень очень сложно. Гораздо проще просто показать и сказать - вот, это то, о чем я говорил.




> А я говорил, что все "практики" это лишь этот самый "перевод". И без изучения будет нечего переводить в личный опыт .


Угу, я поняла. 
Но мне все же кажется, что не только перевод. 

Вот, например, в примере с поиском ума, который тут приводили.
Эта практика выполняется без предварительных объяснений.
То есть ученику говорят - иди и ищи свой ум. Он идет и ищет. и учитель его направляет, он говорит - нет, это не правильно, нет это не правильно...
И ничего не объясняет же. И ученик сам обнаруживает, что не может найти свой ум, но все же не может и сказать, что его нет.
Вот тут же не переводят объяснения никакие в личный опыт. А опыт приобретается и приобретается нужное знание.

----------


## ullu

> Если я не знал, что это чашка, то я и не знал, что туда можно налить воду (не думал про это).


Хм. Тогда какая разница вообще разбита она или целая? 
Это же имеет значение только когда нужно налить в нее воды. А можно туда воды налить или нет и так ясно по её виду. 



> Несколько сотен махакальп, и может удасться самостоятльно октрыть то, что можно получить изучением Дхармы. В принципиальной возможности я не отказываю .


Ну да  :Smilie:  Так Будда затем вроде и учил, что бы не парились сотни махакальп собственно  :Smilie:  А слушали , изучали, практиковали  и освобождались.

В общем не кажется , что мы об одном и том же говорим .

----------


## Ersh

> Если в неких наставлениях вдруг нет ни слова (не знаю даже, есть ли такие) про осознавание именно в соответствие с буддийскими истинами, то значит в этих наставлениях что-то не так. Лайт-буддизм сейчас в моде.


Немного лайт-буддизма:




> 2. Созерцание чувств: "Как же теперь, о монахи, живет монах, созерцая чувства в чувствах?
> 
> При этом, монахи, монах, испытывая радостное чувство, знает: "Я испытываю радостное чувство"; испытывая болезненное чувство, знает он: "Я испытываю болезненное чувство"; испытывая не радостное, не печальное чувство, знает он: "Я испытываю не радостное и не болезненное чувство". Переживая приятное мирское чувство, он знает: "Я переживаю приятное мирское чувство"; переживая приятное духовное чувство, знает он: "Я переживаю приятное духовное чувство";
> 
> переживая болезненное мирское чувство, он знает: "Я переживаю болезненное мирское чувство"; переживая болезненное духовное чувство, знает он: "Я переживаю болезненное духовное чувство"; переживая не приятное и не болезненное мирское чувство, знает он: "Я переживаю не приятное и не болезненное мирское чувство"; переживая не приятное и не болезненное духовное чувство, знает он: "Я переживаю не приятное и не болезненное духовное чувство".
> 
> Так живет он, созерцая чувства в чувствах внутри собственных чувств; или он живет, созерцая чувства в чувствах снаружи; или живет он, созерцая чувства в чувствах внутри и снаружи. Он живет, созерцая факторы возникновения в чувствах; или он живет, созерцая факторы растворения в чувствах; или он живет, созерцая факторы возникновения и растворения в чувствах. Или его внимательность установлена в мысли: "Чувство существует!" - в той степени, какая необходима только для знания и внимательности. Независимым живет он в мире, и ни к чему в мире не привязан он. Так, о монахи, живет монах, созерцая чувства в чувствах."
> 
> 3. Созерцание сознания: "Как же, о монахи, живет монах, созерцая сознание в сознании?
> ...

----------


## Huandi

> Немного лайт-буддизма


Да, он и будет, если не читать тексты полностью и не понимать смысл.





> И таким образом монах отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума четырех благородных истин. http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn10.htm

----------


## Ersh

> Да, он и будет, если не читать тексты полностью и не понимать смысл.


Да не читать надо, а отслеживать)))

----------

Нико (28.02.2013)

----------


## ullu

**в качествах ума четырех благородных истин

А можно другими словами? А то как-то непонятно  :Frown:

----------


## ullu

> Да не читать надо, а отслеживать)))


Ну Леш, имеется ввиду, что ты вообще понимаешь чего ты делаешь и зачем. А не просто проснулся утром, о страдании никогда в жизни не думал и не собираешься, об освобождении не думал и не собираешься, и давай отслеживать .
имхо.

Или нет? Или имеется ввиду что надо думать в этот момент - то что я отслеживаю это 1ая БИ....а вот сейчас это 2 БИ?

----------


## Huandi

> Вот тут же не переводят объяснения никакие в личный опыт. А опыт приобретается и приобретается нужное знание.


Давай закруглимся. Примерно поняли, что имеем в виду, и ладно. Слишком большой разговор получился, и нервный какой-то.




> А можно другими словами?


Где-то обсуждали перевод как раз этого места. Я думаю, смысл такой - видит все "качества ума" в соответствие с 4БИ.

----------


## Ersh

> Или нет? Или имеется ввиду что надо думать в этот момент - то что я отслеживаю это 1ая БИ....а вот сейчас это 2 БИ?


Ну имеется в виду в том числе и это. В частности, что понятное дело, тот, кто практикует понимает зачем он практикует, и что он сейчас делает. Тут у меня нет расхождений с Игорем.
Но хитрость в том, что для отпускания не нужно никаких усилий, кроме отпускания.

----------


## ullu

> Давай закруглимся. Примерно поняли, что имеем в виду, и ладно. Слишком большой разговор получился, и нервный какой-то.


Угу, хорошо, давай.



> Где-то обсуждали перевод как раз этого места. Я думаю, смысл такой - видит все "качества ума" в соответствие с 4БИ.


Спасибо.

----------


## До

> Не значит, но это значит , что в тех случаях когда надо объяснять словами - надо объяснять словами, а когда надо получить переживание - надо получить переживание.
> Зачем настаивать на том, что переживание нужно объяснять словами, а не переживать, если объясняется, что этого недостаточно?


Смотря что у вас за переживание. Я понимаю, что "переживание" тут должны быть - познание на собственном опыте собственной мудростью, убедиться что это именно _так_. Никакие вкусы сахаров к такому "переживанию" отношения не имеют. Но вы вероятно понимаете под переживаниями данные рецепторов (т.е. восприятие через орган чувств).




> Ну вы вот тоже загнули. Пример с вкусом сахара демонстрирует то, что личный опыт переживания невозможно получить не получив его.


А зачем он нужен?




> Причем тут полезность знания вкуса сахара?


В чем цель и смысл вкуса сахара?




> Давайте вместо вкуса сахара возьмем знание пустоты явлений. Его тоже невозможно получить никак, кроме как через переживание.


Нет, его можно получить только через познание через изучение. Плюс, пустота, это ведь отсутствие жажды (переживания жажды?) в следствии верного познания как есть. Не зная дхармы ничем вы это переживание не получите, а узнать никак нельзя кроме как изучая.




> Не знаю какими , но если вы скажете мне , что не можете отличить сахар на вкус от соли или перца, то вы соврете.


Вот и вся глубина познания через прямое переживание - солёный, сладкий, кислый и горький вкусы. Других нет. Какую дхарму можно изложить четырьмя вкусами? То что других вкусов нет - это понимание, которое сами рецепторы (т.е. "переживания") не дают.

ps.



> Давай закруглимся. Примерно поняли, что имеем в виду, и ладно. Слишком большой разговор получился, и нервный какой-то.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Угу, хорошо, давай.


О, я опоздал?..

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## До

> Как это не узнаете? Вы увидите разбитую чашку, вы не можете сказать, что не знаете, что это такое, это будет не правда. 
> Вы можете описать то, что видите, знаете, что туда нельзя наливать воду и так далее... Единственное чего вы не знаете это наименования явления.
> Но знать что это такое, и знать как это называется это разные вещи.


Это гипертрофированный случай - якобы один знает только название, а другой только вид. Такое даже рассматривать не интересно, потому что в природе не встречается.
На самом деле оба видят разбитую чашку и знают как называется и т.п. Только один думает, что это мусор и его надо выбросить, а второй, что это красиво и надо сфотографировать.

Тут уже не обязательно видящий знает название картины с разбитой чашкой, (что менно автор хотел ей сказать), или знает, что это мусор, а не искусство. Тоесть разбитая чашка как явление, это не только горка осколков, но и многое другое.Так же и с дхармой, теоретическое знание дхармы, это не знание только лишь названий, якобы без знания что они обозначают. (Знающий только названия, это даже не теоретик, а просто дурак.)
И не что якобы есть некая теоретически не познаваемая дхарма. Наоборот, как раз фича дхармы, что она лишена всякой мистики и полностью познаваема теоретически.
Но.. знающий дхарму теоретик просто не имеет опыта, в том смысле - не убедился сам в истинности, т.е. не применил мудрость.


Сутра о змее, _MN 22: Alagaddupama Sutta_ (два перевода одного фрагмента):

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.nypo.html



> 10.8 "There are here, O monks, some foolish men who study the Teaching;9 having studied it, they do not wisely examine the purpose of those teachings. To those who do not wisely examine the purpose, these teachings will not yield insight.10 They study the Teaching only to use it for criticizing or for refuting others in disputation. They do not experience the (true) purpose11 for which they12 (ought to) study the Teaching. To them these teachings wrongly grasped, will bring harm and suffering for a long time. And why? Because of their wrong grasp of the teachings.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.than.html



> "Monks, there is the case where some worthless men study the Dhamma: dialogues, narratives of mixed prose and verse, explanations, verses, spontaneous exclamations, quotations, birth stories, amazing events, question & answer sessions [the earliest classifications of the Buddha's teachings]. *Having studied the Dhamma, they don't ascertain the meaning (or: the purpose) of those Dhammas 5 with their discernment. Not having ascertained the meaning of those Dhammas with their discernment, they don't come to an agreement through pondering*. They study the Dhamma both for attacking others and for defending themselves in debate. They don't reach the goal for which [people] study the Dhamma. Their wrong grasp of those Dhammas will lead to their long-term harm & suffering. Why is that? Because of the wrong-graspedness of the Dhammas.


-- [дураки] _изучив дхамму не удостоверятся в смысле (цели) этих дхамм своей мудростью, а не удостоверившись в смысле этих дхамм с помощью мудрости они не приходят к согласию в результате обдумывания._

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Юнонг

Хорошие диалоги, на пределе. 
Конечно, вначале слово, а потом всякие недосказанности...

А мне нравится что-нибудь такое:

В молчании говорить, а при говорении молчать - срединный путь.

(лучше без "срединный путь")

----------


## ullu

> Смотря что у вас за переживание. Я понимаю, что "переживание" тут должны быть - познание на собственном опыте собственной мудростью, убедиться что это именно _так_. Никакие вкусы сахаров к такому "переживанию" отношения не имеют. Но вы вероятно понимаете под переживаниями данные рецепторов (т.е. восприятие через орган чувств).


Можно ещё не только убеждаться , что что-то именно так. А ещё  можно на собственном опыте узнать - "как это".

Под переживаниями я поинмаю собственный опыт.
В примере со вкусом сахара говорится о том, что некоторые вещи можно познать только опытным путем. Например вкус.



> А зачем он нужен?


Для того что бы познать необходимые вещи.
Например пустотность явлений. 



> В чем цель и смысл вкуса сахара?


Смысл в аналогии, не во вкусе.



> Нет, его можно получить только через познание через изучение. Плюс, пустота, это ведь отсутствие жажды (переживания жажды?) в следствии верного познания как есть. Не зная дхармы ничем вы это переживание не получите, а узнать никак нельзя кроме как изучая.


Почему? Человек может понять что действие не благое через наблюдение последствий , например.
Так же он может понять что явления непостоянны так же через наблюдение.
До встречи с буддизмом многие все это понимали, просто наблюдая окружающий мир, не изучая ничего.
Например можно понять, что железо твердое попытавшись его согнуть.
Что бы узнать, что Земля круглая можно проделать много вычисленй, можно прочитать в книжке, а можно увидеть её из космоса и тогда изучение не понадобится.

Пустота это отсутствие независимого существования. 
Человек привык считать,ч то все существует независимо. Вот что бы перестать это делать нужно начать воспринимать отсуствие независимого существования. 
Но это невозможно делать изучением, делать можно только делая. А деланье этого и есть тот самый опыт.

То есть вы получаете это переживание не для того, что бы его как-то потом использовать, а получаете это переживание потому что оно есть правильное восприятие. 



> Вот и вся глубина познания через прямое переживание - солёный, сладкий, кислый и горький вкусы. Других нет. Какую дхарму можно изложить четырьмя вкусами? То что других вкусов нет - это понимание, которое сами рецепторы (т.е. "переживания") не дают.


Природа вкуса подобна природе всех явлений.
Познав природу одного вкуса можно познать природу Будды.



> О, я опоздал?..


Я могу продолжить, если есть желание.

----------


## ullu

> И не что якобы есть некая теоретически не познаваемая дхарма. Наоборот, как раз фича дхармы, что она лишена всякой мистики и полностью познаваема теоретически.
> Но.. знающий дхарму теоретик просто не имеет опыта, в том смысле - не убедился сам в истинности, т.е. не применил мудрость.


Я не считаю,ч то непосредственный опыт это какая-то мистика и что познание через опыт это нечто мистическое.
Мне кажется это обычная, бытовая вещь, которую все используют в той или иной степени, сочетая с теоретическим изучением.

Я думаю что дело не только в том, что нужно убедиться в истинности.
Я думаю, что дело ещё в том, что хотя слова вроде и понятны и просты, но на самом деле на деле оказывается что не так просто понять что нужно делать.

Как сказал Хуанди - перевести изученное в личный опыт. Это раз.

Есть ещё второе. Я же живу и я наблюдаю и делаю выводы . И это тоже часть моей практики. 
И тут нет никакой мистики. Просто осмысление личного опыта.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Так же и с дхармой, теоретическое знание дхармы, это не знание только лишь названий, якобы без знания что они обозначают. (Знающий только названия, это даже не теоретик, а просто дурак.)
> И не что якобы есть некая теоретически не познаваемая дхарма. Наоборот, как раз фича дхармы, что она лишена всякой мистики и полностью познаваема теоретически.
> Но.. знающий дхарму теоретик просто не имеет опыта, в том смысле - не убедился сам в истинности, т.е. не применил мудрость.


Всё же, насколько я понимаю, вряд ли можно так уж уверенно заявлять что "Дхамма лишена всякой мистики" во всех случаях, потому что по факту вокруг Дхаммы развилось такое количество мистики, что этого нельзя не заметить, при всём желании. Мистика быть может и не в самой Дхамме как таковой, но в особенностях восприятия учеников, если ум с перекосом в мистику, то ничего тут не поделаешь. Я думаю что как сам по себе ум ученика может быть с загибом в мистическое восприятие так и процесс расставания с омрачениями будет вполне себе "мистически оформлен", ....
так что ничего тут такого уж страшного нет имхо, лишь бы не было больших помех, потому что мистика может как помогать так и мешать конечно...

----------


## До

Дхарма, это смысл того чему учил Будда, а не то, что вокруг неё. Поэтому я и написал в 2008 году, что мистики (т.е. иррационального) *в* Дхарме нет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А иррационально, когда учитель знает на расстоянии - что ты делаешь? Для меня это рационально и нормально. Мудрые люди многое могут. 

Для некоторых - мистика.

----------

Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Рациональное и иррациональное - это две стороны одной реальности. Поэтому иррационального в Дхарме вагон. А вот мистического действительно нет  :Smilie: .

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Дхарма, это смысл того чему учил Будда, а не то, что вокруг неё.


Хм. Боюсь, что "вокруг Дхаммы" не только "что-то", но также и "кто-то", а именно - живые люди. Со своими особенностями восприятия и типами ума. И Дхамма вообще-то для них, для учеников, а не сама в себе и для себя ))




> Поэтому я и написал в 2008 году, что мистики (т.е. иррационального) *в* Дхарме нет.


Я тоже надеюсь достичь ясного знания смысла Дхаммы, ... как достигну обязательно поделюсь, расскажу что там и как  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (28.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А иррационально, когда учитель знает на расстоянии - что ты делаешь? Для меня это рационально и нормально. Мудрые люди многое могут. 
> 
> Для некоторых - мистика.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ну вообще-то сиддхи всяко ближе к тому что принято у нас считать мистикой чем к философии и бытовому рационализму. Хотя кому как, для кого-то может и сиддхи скучная банальная рутина...

----------

Дмитрий С (29.01.2013)

----------


## Татьяна Котова

вот только подумаешь, что это я, а через минуту, уже вроде бы и не я, получается.

----------


## Алик

> вот только подумаешь, что это я, а через минуту, уже вроде бы и не я, получается.


Если нет "я", нет и времени, так как некому его измерять. Да, собственно, даже, если есть кому измерять, как измерить "сейчас"?

----------


## Нико

> Я тоже надеюсь достичь ясного знания смысла Дхаммы, ... как достигну обязательно поделюсь, расскажу что там и как


Будем ждать с нетерпением.  :Wink:

----------

Secundus (28.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> — Если вы говорите «то же самое», я ударю вас 30 раз. Если вы скажете «разное», я все равно ударю вас 30 раз. Что вам делать?


Двусмысленность вызывает транс сознания - этот прием Милтон Эриксон использовал в психотерапии.

Не слушая послушай, не видя увидишь, не чувствуя почувствуешь, что твоя внутренная эмоция заключается в незнании какая рука поднимется первой. Совершенно верно...

----------

